# Siemens 1PV5138 Series



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

E30_Dave said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Possibly a silly question:
> 
> ...


http://www.hec-drives.nl/Specs Siemens 1PV51XX.pdf

Look at the 138-series


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

Gunnarhs,

Many thanks for your reply, but no 4WS18 motor listed there.


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

E30_Dave said:


> Gunnarhs,
> Many thanks for your reply, but no 4WS18 motor listed there.


Hi, where did you get the these numbers?
All 138 series I have seen are wound for over 500V and have therefore the series number 2X (24, 28). There are though sometimes custom series which are specially wound for customers and that number 18 would indicate such a winding making the 138 a lower voltage than 500.


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

I've seen a written reference to a 4WS18 motor in the 5138 series, but could fin no data from an original source - hence the question, which I think you've just answered ;-)... Many thanks.


----------



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

gunnarhs said:


> Hi, where did you get the these numbers?
> All 138 series I have seen are wound for over 500V and have therefore the series number 2X (24, 28). There are though sometimes custom series which are specially wound for customers and that number 18 would indicate such a winding making the 138 a lower voltage than 500.


300 Volts 

http://www.industry.usa.siemens.com...ves/Documents/elfa-components-data-sheets.pdf


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone know price and avaiblity of motor and controller?

Wow.. race is begun! first remy.. and siemens...

after 5 years later all world racing with new highpower EV motor and controller!

after that... EV car's price falling down and also high power car's price is falling down

After that no one care about car's HP.. they only care about safty smart system, design and price 

because all car is will have over powered!

^^


----------

